# new inspection laws in mass.



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

well i bought a new truck, a 2008 f-350 ( 10,100 lbs ), i had a 1997 f-350 (9,990 lbs ) so i have to get a sticker for it, it was $29.00 ....... now anything 10,000 lbs or more is $129.00 and you need 2 diff fire exstingishers, first aid kit , wheel blocks ect, ect, the cost of a package of these items is $149.99. for a pick-up truck ??? do you guys require the same ??? have i had my head in the sand .my 1st inspection sticker for this truck is going to cost me almost $300.00.........


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

that sucks man. in NY my buddy who does my inspections walks around it puts a sticker on it and I give him $10 lol. but thats mass for ya. I am sure NY will do it next.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Is it possible to have the GVWR derated?


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I dont believe it. Find another place to get it inspected and be done with it.


----------



## rustyb265 (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought my 06 F350 this summer. It is registered at 10100 like yours. The dealership did the first inspection for me, but I paid $129 for it and they took it to a dot truck inspection station. I believe the dealership has a "DOT kit" (including all the items you mentioned) to get the inspections done. I know it is going to be an issue for me though when my next sticker comes up in August. I may go back to the dealer and see if I can borrow that kit. Maybe that is an option for you?


----------



## mitchp (Dec 23, 2008)

A friend of mine told me that they want to make 2500/3500 trucks comply with DOT regs. I think its over 10000 GVW. Thats nation wide.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

mitchp;950031 said:


> A friend of mine told me that they want to make 2500/3500 trucks comply with DOT regs. I think its over 10000 GVW. Thats nation wide.


I heard that too....That's why alot of peopel are getting the F-250's & 2500 series trucks because there under the 10,000 gross....That DOT bullshi! is rediculous on a p/u truck....Just another way for Mass to [email protected] the people who work & who aren't wellfare Obama babies


----------



## rustyb265 (Dec 29, 2007)

TommyMac;950037 said:


> I heard that too....That's why alot of peopel are getting the F-250's & 2500 series trucks because there under the 10,000 gross....That DOT bullshi! is rediculous on a p/u truck....Just another way for Mass to [email protected] the people who work & who aren't wellfare Obama babies


couldn't agree more!! They tax us from every angle. We need to get rid of Deval and Obama!


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Soon Mass will start having "Weight Permits" for p/u trucks like on dump trucks....I think it's $10 per thousand registered lbs....77,000 tri axle =$770 for a overweight permit


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

rustyb265;950055 said:


> couldn't agree more!! They tax us from every angle. We need to get rid of Deval and Obama!


I will be shocked if Deval stays. He is the worst thing that ever happened to this state.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

ya same here. thats why we bought a new dump last season, cause the new laws , was going to cost us like 3-4 K to get it inspected so we went and bought a really nice used dump, but i was $129 , i found a place this year for $99 , but you still need all that crap. inspection papers are like 3 pages long, the guy at the garage was like underneath the truck for like 45 mins with flash lights checking everything, i was like come on man??


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was out sanding on new years eve and got stoped by dot in holbrook in my 1 ton. The cop wanted everything health card, chalks, firstaid and triangles. The one thing he did want and for some reason i didnt have was truck fuses.He gave me a written warning and sent me on my way after about 45 mins. No matter how much you spend to be legit its never enough they are nothing but a pita.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

dcl25;950280 said:


> I was out sanding on new years eve and got stoped by dot in holbrook in my 1 ton. The cop wanted everything health card, chalks, firstaid and triangles. The one thing he did want and for some reason i didnt have was truck fuses.He gave me a written warning and sent me on my way after about 45 mins. No matter how much you spend to be legit its never enough they are nothing but a pita.


 I'm surprised he didn't put ya on scales :laughing:.....I drive a tri-axle dump & have been pulled over for more non-sense shi! then you could imagine, but I've never heard of not having fuses, I have been issued a warning for not having windshield washer fluid tank filled, If I had a gun I think I would of shot him :laughing: It was hotter tham hell that day & this DOT pig decides to check my F'N washer fluid reservoir....Only in Mass


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go to Walsmart and buy that stuff.


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing about the scales only had about half ton left in the hopper. Checked the truck even know i was stopped in Braintree the begining of Dec. The dot put a sticker on the window saying i was checked. They must figure i dont check my truck and care about my investment. So that $129 spent for inspection is a waste. The little things add up quick.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Probally too cold for him to muscle the scales around.....HaHa.....I dont have a problem with them doing there job to a point, because there sure are some ****boxes on the roads that shouldnt be, but I get pissed when they bust balls on the small stupid shi! like washer fluid & fuses


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

There are plenty of companys out there that skirt right by them. :realmad:


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

dcl25;950333 said:


> There are plenty of companys out there that skirt right by them. :realmad:


Your not kiddin, especially the bigger ones....I've personally noticed that the DOT like to bust the small companys balls way more & again for the small nonsense shi!


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

do i need a health card too ? the dealer has a kit i can buy for $149.99 can you cut block for the chalks ?
DCL25 , what items do you have and where did you purchase them ? why do you need a regular and chemical fire extingishers ? the guy at the dealership was telling me it have to be approved items ?


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

all i needed was a pick-up truck with a plow, not a trailer truck, what kind of crap is this . do you need mud flaps too ?


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

stiffs_00;950605 said:


> do i need a health card too ? the dealer has a kit i can buy for $149.99 can you cut block for the chalks ?
> DCL25 , what items do you have and where did you purchase them ? why do you need a regular and chemical fire extingishers ? the guy at the dealership was telling me it have to be approved items ?


Yes on the physical it's $80 @ most places.....Cut your own chocks....You dont need both extiquishers you only need one....Your dealer is jerking you off about the shi! has to be certified, cut your own chocks & go to wal-mart & get a 5lb extinquisher....Also do you really need a 350, if I were you I trade it back for a 250...Don't forget about the back-up alarm


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TommyMac;950620 said:


> Yes on the physical it's $80 @ most places.....Cut your own chocks....You dont need both extiquishers you only need one....Your dealer is jerking you off about the shi! has to be certified, cut your own chocks & go to wal-mart & get a 5lb extinquisher....Also do you really need a 350, if I were you I trade it back for a 250...Don't forget about the back-up alarm


Does he need a health card for intrastate?


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

cretebaby;950623 said:


> Does he need a health card for intrastate?


See here's the thing, in Mass if you have a truck reg @ 10,000 gross or pull a trailer that is registered @ 10,000 gross you need a physical card & class 1 license for the trailer, now if you go out of state then D.O.T #'s.....So in other words more F'N hassle


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

TommyMac;950627 said:


> See here's the thing, in Mass if you have a truck reg @ 10,000 gross or pull a trailer that is registered @ 10,000 gross you need a physical card & class 1 license for the trailer, now if you go out of state then D.O.T #'s.....So in other words more F'N hassle


how do you need a class one if its under 26,001?


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

stiffs_00;950605 said:


> do i need a health card too ? the dealer has a kit i can buy for $149.99 can you cut block for the chalks ?
> DCL25 , what items do you have and where did you purchase them ? why do you need a regular and chemical fire extingishers ? the guy at the dealership was telling me it have to be approved items ?


Stiffs, I have a abc fire extinguisher, chalks, triangles,flares,firstaid kit and FUSES. I purchased everything at East Coast Truck and Trailer in Pembroke and they have a place in Brockton also


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

02powerstroke;950666 said:


> how do you need a class one if its under 26,001?


 Yeah, It didn't come out on the computer the way I wanted it...Any trailer registered @ 10,000 GVW you need a class1 license...Look @ the hot-shot's you need a class 1


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

I dropped from a 3500 to 2500 and got rid of the commercial plates besides becuase of all the cost. My insurance dropped, my registration dropped and my inspection is 5 minutes and $29.00


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/cdlmanual/CDL_Manual_Part_1.pdf

not what the books sayin 5th page second bullet down.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TommyMac;950672 said:


> Yeah, It didn't come out on the computer the way I wanted it...Any trailer registered @ 10,000 GVW you need a class1 license...Look @ the hot-shot's you need a class 1


Class one????

Do you mean a Class "A", if so that isn't required just beause the trailer is over 10k.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

02powerstroke;950682 said:


> http://www.mass.gov/rmv/cdlmanual/CDL_Manual_Part_1.pdf
> 
> not what the books sayin 5th page second bullet down.


That makes sense now because most hot shot's are F-550's & trailers are 14,000 gross, which is obviously more then 26,000....Sorry my bad


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

TommyMac;950690 said:


> That makes sense now because most hot shot's are F-550's & trailers are 14,000 gross, which is obviously more then 26,000....Sorry my bad


landscapers around here where geting busted up for that with 550s and bobcat trailers.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

ever wonder where this stuff comes from?

http://www.cvsa.org/about/index.aspx

*Departments of Transportation, Public Utility and Service Commissions, State Police, Highway Patrols and Ministries of Transport. In addition, CVSA has several hundred associate members who are committed to helping the Alliance achieve its goals; *

I was pulled over in Minnesota and also checked for wiper fluid too.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

DCL125 He couldnt get you on the fuses because you had the triangles,

Per FMSCA 393.95

(f) Warning devices for stopped vehicles. Except as provided in paragraph (g) of this section, one of the following options must be used:

(f)(1) Three bidirectional emergency reflective triangles that conform to the requirements of Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard No. 125, §571.125 of this title; or

(f)(2) At least 6 fusees or 3 liquid-burning flares. The vehicle must have as many additional fusees or liquid-burning flares as are necessary to satisfy the requirements of §392.22.

(f)(3) Other warning devices may be used in addition to, but not in lieu of, the required warning devices, provided those warning devices do not decrease the effectiveness of the required warning devices.

And First Aid kits and Wheel Chocks are not required under FMCSA rules.


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

Crash, I didnt know that good info.But when i was stopped dot asked for all six items and i am looking at that written warning and it says no fuses.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

You're required to have a fire extinguisher, 3 warning triangles (or safety flares) and SPARE FUSES
Like for the fuse panel.
Almost all cars/trucks do have a few spare fuses inside the panel, take a look, they are probably there.
That's what he wrote you on.
that's FMCSA (Fed DOT) safety items
As he mentioned above, wheel chocks and first aid kits are NOT required. If safety guy still thinks so, then whip out your little green book (FMCSA rules that are you also supposed to have in each vehicle, they cost like $3 from JJ Keller) and say "show me"


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe MA requires first aid kits and chocks.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

why such a quagmire of rules?
Two seperate guidelines and rule makers.?

I'm no expert by anymeans but this is from FMCSA.
I tried to make a link.

-----------

The vehicle portion of the FMCSA's North American Uniform Driver-Vehicle Inspection Procedure (NAUD-VIP) requirements, CVSA's North American Commercial Vehicle Critical Safety Inspection Items and Out-Of-Service Criteria and Appendix G of subchapter B are similar documents and follow the same inspection procedures. The same items are required to be inspected by each document. *FMCSA's and CVSA's out-of-service criteria are intended to be used in random roadside inspections to identify critical vehicle inspection items *


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Lonecowboy is right, i was reading it as Flares/fuses not electrical fuses.

If you dont want to pick up the book might want to atleast bookmark this link,

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrguide.aspx?section_type=A

I keep a book in the truck and sometimes while waiting to load/unload ill pull it out and just read through a section, keeps them from trying to pull one over on you if you can atleast say, "ive read that book but dont remember seeing it in there".


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

*update...........*

latest info for a mass. commercial inspection, you will need chock blocks.......
first aid kits, fire extinguisters, flares and /or 3 triangles , medical card are not required as part of a mass. commercial vehicle inspection, while some or all of the items may be required to OPERATE the vehicle, they are not required to pass inspection. i've been told this is the latest, he said he gets a updated or change to this every 2 weeks....????? since they changed it in oct 2009 going for inspection monday, we're see what happens.......


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

stiffs_00;949993 said:


> well i bought a new truck, a 2008 f-350 ( 10,100 lbs ), i had a 1997 f-350 (9,990 lbs ) so i have to get a sticker for it, it was $29.00 ....... now anything 10,000 lbs or more is $129.00 and you need 2 diff fire exstingishers, first aid kit , wheel blocks ect, ect, the cost of a package of these items is $149.99. for a pick-up truck ??? do you guys require the same ??? have i had my head in the sand .my 1st inspection sticker for this truck is going to cost me almost $300.00.........


Go back to your ins company and get it rerigestered for 9,990 like your old truck. Also, all trucks over 10,000 lbs have to have name and number on truck.


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

the truck weights 10100 lbs, i had to register it over that .....


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

stiffs_00;955421 said:


> the truck weights 10100 lbs, i had to register it over that .....


SRW doesnt weigh 10,100 empty thats your gross....I had a 94' F-450 which had a GVW of 16,000, I registered it at 10,000


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Wouldn't it go by GVWR, not reg weight anyway.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

stiffs_00;955421 said:


> the truck weights 10100 lbs, i had to register it over that .....


On a F 350 SW pickup, the GVW can be as high as 10,100. You can still register it for 9,990 like you did on your old truck.


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

it was at 6,000 lbs , i was told that was illegal.........if i put any weight on the truck and was stopped and weighted, it would be a fine .


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

guys, be careful about the type of fire extinguisher, you can't get the type required by DOT at wally world. go to a truck place (like berubes.com, truck stops) to get the right one.

i'm sure most of you know, a 2500 truck @ 9k gvw is under the DOT rules, but once you hook up a trailer, you're in the same ball game with health card, triangles, etc.

lettering has to be name, number, and location on the truck.. regardless if you have a lettered trailer. i know from experience.

If they want to find something, they will! ..these regulations are why i never got into trucking though i love trucks


----------



## Excursion (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok, I'm a neebie, but I'm now officially scared. I have a Ford Excursion with a GVWR of 8900, but if I put on the plow and bags plus my big [email protected]@ and I will get pulled over. The only plroblem with that is I have a bad temper and a short fuse. The "F" word will be coming out.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Anything over 10k requires DOT numbers which also makes you need the flares or triangles and fire extinguishers..I learned the hard way because that is a combined weight..My truck is 8800 and my landscape trailer is 1800 that makes my GVW over the 10K..It really sucks they make it impossible to keep up


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Don't forget ANY Trailer over 3,000 # that is used for Commerce ( You are making money with it ) must also obtain the New DOT Sticker . 
I tow My trailer ( registered to my DBA ) with a Dodge Ram Van and one idiot I went to , wanted to inspect the van for $ 129 also , because it tows a CV.
The New Insp. Rules
http://www.mass.gov/rmv/inspect/commercial_regs.pdf


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

As for towing a trailer over 10,001 # , everybody's friend out of Wrentham was having a field day all year pulling over pick up's towing trailers w/Bobcat's etc. and writing them up. For NO Class A Lic. 
Based on the Mass. interpretation of the Federal DOT Law , that there " New Inspection Laws are based on . ( Trailer over 10,001 # A Class A is Required )
That State 
Class A -- Any combination of vehicles with a GCWR of 26,001 or more pounds provided the GVWR of the vehicle(s) being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.

Class B -- Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 or more pounds, or any such vehicle towing a vehicle not in excess of 10,000 pounds GVWR.

Class C -- Any single vehicle, or combination of vehicles, that does not meet the definition of Class A or Class B, but is either designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver, or is transporting material that has been designated as hazardous under 49 U.S.C. 5103 and is required to be placarded under subpart F of 49 CFR Part 172 or is transporting any quantity of a material listed as a select agent or toxin 
in 42 CFR Part 73
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/registration-licensing/cdl/cdl.htm


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just bought a 1988 f35oo dually with a utility bed. The door sticker says 1100 grvw. Im new to this so any help would be appreciated.
Do i need commercial plates?
How much is commercial insurnce (truck will be used to plow only and it will be subbing out)
Is there anyway to register this with a regular auto policy?


----------

